# Looking for a recipe...Can anyone help me?



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

This recipe was in a magazine sometime from April 1, 1992 & 1996.
Don't ask me the name of the mag..don't remember it!!
Recipe was for an appetizer "ring".
Started with round hoop/styrofoam/ flat-sided top & bottom
Cover hoop with aluminum foal and scotch-taped it down

Washed and dried well curley parsley is also scotch-taped onto the lettuce...ramdomly...so that when adding the "decorations", you can position them in & around the parsley
Make Rose radishes and store in water in frig. /shake of water before using
Also made some small puff pastry balls...cooled
washed and dried cherry toms/ chill
Make a filling for puff-pastry balls from blue cheese, cream cheese and "something else"(can't remember what else was used...chilled) Help!!!!!!
Pipe cheese flling into well-cooled pastry balls
Green and black pitted olives
Any other kind of pickles you would like to use...maybe pickled cauli and can also helpflower?
Toms,Rose radishes,both kinds of Olives, even small cubed cheeses,... plus filled pastry balls have round toothpics inserted and then are stuffed into the "wreath". 
You can also position some more small cubed assorted hard cheese on toothpics between the veggies on your wreath

Use the Washed Boston lettuce, towel-dried it and added to your platter OR serving tray to set the wreath n. Yu can also add extra "decos" on the plater round the wreath.

Hope ya'll understand what I am trying to say and also helpme find the original recipe????


********************************************


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have no idea but am intrigued. Don't think this will help, but my grandmother made a *wonderful* simple cheeseball similar to your cheese portion: the Kraft glass jar cheeses: one Olde English, one Roka Blue (hard to find but I usually sub regular bleu cheese), plus 1 bar of cream cheese and some garlic. Process or mix all, roll into ball and roll in chopped parsley or nuts (pecans or walnuts typically). Eat on those little cocktail ryes.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Didn't find yours but a search turned up delightfully dreadful stuff! https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/145170787958825751/

... or is it???!!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Didn't find yours but a search turned up delightfully dreadful stuff! https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/145170787958825751/
> 
> ... or is it???!!


yuk JV! what on earth are ya tryng to do to me...heading out to store..back in coule of hours oR more!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> yuk JV! what on earth are ya tryng to do to me...heading out to store..back in coule of hours oR more!


Getting broccoli for the broccoli cake? Heh, heh.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this: http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/christmas-wreath-appetizer-444111

I think using the greens sounds better. I think I use your idea and substitute what I think will make it work. It is fun to make up a recipe when you have such an easy guideline.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I found holiday spread recipes for blue cheese, cream cheese, and walnuts that sounded delish!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/145197/blue-cheese-herb-spread/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

cheese was probably mixed with sour cream or Ranch dressing.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I don't know why you need the recipe it seems you have it down perfectly. what am I missing?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

onegrannygoose said:


> I don't know why you need the recipe it seems you have it down perfectly. what am I missing?


Beats me what yer missing BUT I hate to waste ingredients when I am not confident the recipe ingreds are correct..lolol


----------

